# Part needed - LGB 2156S



## Merlin83 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Hi I am in need of a part for my LGB 2156S - it is part # 50 the large piece which connects to the front of the locomotive, I tried right away to go to Train-Li.com since they have had parts for me in the past. Does anyone know where I could find this -- or have one I could buy ? I upgraded to 1st class just so I could post the image, it's that important to me that I find this part. *


*Thank You,*
*Brett *


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you go to modell-land.de to see if the part is available from them via Train-Li. Train-li has this as a link in the parts section. 

PS, I just looked and I did not see it listed.


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Brett,

Contact Sven Linden at:
http://www.champex-linden.de/ 

Sven operates an LGB shop in Germany and he has a large supply of parts. You will need to send him the locomotive model number and the exploded parts diagram with the required part circled. 

As Dan states, Modell-Land in Germany also has parts. For electronic parts, try their partner website, Modell-Land Service. 
http://www.modell-land.de/ 
http://www.modell-land-service.de/ 

 Train-Li-USA has access to the spare parts available through Modell-Land in Germany. You can ask them to source the parts. Axel is an MLS forum member. 
http://www.train-li-usa.com/ 

Klaus Stork, the former Massoth Electronics USA contact, has a limited number of LGB spares. He has a number electronic items and common spare parts. 
http://www.traincraftbyklaus.com/Home_Page.html 

BridgeMasters purchased a large supply of the former LGBoA's spare parts from Silvergate. The balance of the parts ended up back in Germany. 
http://www.bridge-masters.com/ 
Contact Jeff at [email protected] 

Good luck.

Best regards,
Bob


----------



## Merlin83 (Sep 23, 2011)

OK, I have sent emails to all the people that had been referenced. Thank you for helping me with this. I really appreciate it.

Best Regards,
Brett


----------

